# Wifi loses association with AP

## fmb

Hi, 

I'm running .24 tuxonice kernel on machine with RTL8187 connected to WPA network. Silly thing is that once the connection is established, I can ping things, connect to URIs and stuff, but when I receive more than 100KB or so in total everything suddenly stops working. Just like that - I can't ping anything, even IPs (so noone would say its DNS problem). After 

```
/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart
```

 circle repeats. It's an annoying way of getting i.e. 1MB file to download, don't you think?  :Razz:  But seriously, what might be wrong here?Last edited by fmb on Mon Jun 09, 2008 7:50 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Can you check the signal/noise ratio during download?

Is it possible to get some software via bittorrent?

----------

## fmb

I don't think I can get anything once it jams, including torrents. It can't event ping! And SNR shouldn't be too bad, it's really close to AP.

I messed around with 'rate' parameter, it helped so now it takes 300KB to fill it up, but it still jams...

----------

## fmb

I've read a lot of bad things about .24 kernels wifi-wise, so switched back to .23, also tuxonice. But still have problem with wifi, only now I have more specific research on it. So:

Once system gets booted up everything goes fine, as shown below:

```

kilo ~ # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"dra2"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:13:46:42:42:4C

          Bit Rate=1 Mb/s

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B

          Encryption key:F9F3-5CA3-5512-6FE8-951A-C3B8-3326-D017-837B-5DD7-5F02-E1CE-A293-2381-598C-7D1A [3]

          Link Quality=32/64  Signal level=5/65

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

kilo ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:F3:E0:61:5C

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:17

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:F3:E0:3A:7C

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:16

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:AF:05:6C:39

          inet addr:192.168.0.101  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::215:afff:fe05:6c39/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:638 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:657 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:531104 (518.6 Kb)  TX bytes:133326 (130.2 Kb)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-15-AF-05-6C-39-70-96-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

But after a while I get:

```

kilo ~ # iwconfig

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

wmaster0  no wireless extensions.

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"dra2"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:13:46:42:42:4C

          Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr=2346 B

          Encryption key:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

kilo ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:F3:E0:61:5C

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:17

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:18:F3:E0:3A:7C

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:16

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:AF:05:6C:39

          inet6 addr: fe80::215:afff:fe05:6c39/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1059 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1182 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:929813 (908.0 Kb)  TX bytes:246153 (240.3 Kb)

wmaster0  Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-15-AF-05-6C-39-70-96-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

```

So... it seems I'm still attached to AP (ESSID remains), but I loose IP??

dmesg says:

```

[   69.736983] wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

[   69.736988] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:13:46:42:42:4c

[   69.738833] wlan0: RX authentication from 00:13:46:42:42:4c (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

[   69.738837] wlan0: authenticated

[   69.738839] wlan0: associate with AP 00:13:46:42:42:4c

[   69.742076] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:13:46:42:42:4c (capab=0x471 status=0 aid=2)

[   69.742080] wlan0: associated

[   69.743478] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): wlan0: link becomes ready

[   79.806820] wlan0: no IPv6 routers present

[  233.545317] wlan0: No ProbeResp from current AP 00:13:46:42:42:4c - assume out of range

[  236.471869] wlan0: No STA entry for own AP 00:13:46:42:42:4c

[  244.241996] wlan0: No STA entry for own AP 00:13:46:42:42:4c

[  244.242225] wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

[  244.242231] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:13:46:42:42:4c

[  244.425007] wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

[  244.425012] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:13:46:42:42:4c

[  244.430265] wlan0: RX authentication from 00:13:46:42:42:4c (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

[  244.430269] wlan0: authenticated

[  244.430271] wlan0: associate with AP 00:13:46:42:42:4c

[  244.432764] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:13:46:42:42:4c (capab=0x451 status=12 aid=2)

[  244.432767] wlan0: AP denied association (code=12)

[  244.627314] wlan0: associate with AP 00:13:46:42:42:4c

[  244.633407] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:13:46:42:42:4c (capab=0x451 status=12 aid=2)

[  244.633411] wlan0: AP denied association (code=12)

[  244.827062] wlan0: associate with AP 00:13:46:42:42:4c

[  244.832940] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:13:46:42:42:4c (capab=0x451 status=12 aid=2)

[  244.832944] wlan0: AP denied association (code=12)

[  245.026839] wlan0: association with AP 00:13:46:42:42:4c timed out

[  265.053392] wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

[  265.053397] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:13:46:42:42:4c

[  265.228496] wlan0: Initial auth_alg=0

[  265.228501] wlan0: authenticate with AP 00:13:46:42:42:4c

[  265.229198] wlan0: RX authentication from 00:13:46:42:42:4c (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

[  265.229201] wlan0: authenticated

[  265.229203] wlan0: associate with AP 00:13:46:42:42:4c

[  265.231191] wlan0: authentication frame received from 00:13:46:42:42:4c, but not in authenticate state - ignored

[  265.234689] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:13:46:42:42:4c (capab=0x451 status=12 aid=2)

[  265.234692] wlan0: AP denied association (code=12)

[  265.427620] wlan0: associate with AP 00:13:46:42:42:4c

[  265.431093] wlan0: RX AssocResp from 00:13:46:42:42:4c (capab=0x451 status=12 aid=2)

[  265.431097] wlan0: AP denied association (code=12)

```

... and goes on and on with this stuff. Clearly, afer 69th second everything is fine, but all of the sudden after some 150s I get kicked out. What's wrong in this picture, guys?

----------

## fmb

Small update - the same happens with Ubuntu 8.04 (gnome, .24 kernel etc.), while different hardware in this network works like a charm under U 8.04.

----------

